# My new ride



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

OK so I leave jax at around 930am on saturday for Tampa to pick up the new boat i got the truck gased up i am making good time make a few stops on the way, so i get to tampa around 1230 or so and 4 miles from the guys house This happens.










So as i waiting for jonny law to show up i give the guy a call and let him know what happened, well he is nice enough to bring me a crow bar so i can atleast get my truck to his house luckily the wreck caused no mechanical damage, got to love yota's, we get the drivable and i take care of everything with the officer and off to house to get my new boat well we soon realize i have hardly any turning radius so when we get to his house we get neighbors big ole 4x4 and hook a strap to his truck then to my bumper and are able to pull it out far enough so i can make full turns, I have to say that the guy was awsome even offered to hold the boat for me without deposit until i could get my truck fixed and come back down to get but i said i have a fishing trip planned tomorrow so i will just take it today so after a very long trip here she is on the water today a very slow day on the water up here in jax.





























Alex


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice ride


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

sweet ride islander could u share with us where u found it


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

The guy had for sale since april i found it on craigslist then i found it on florida sportsman boat store.


Alex


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice Bote.......Sorry about your accident, Tampa traffic sucks.....


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

If anyone that is really familiar with tampa or the tampa area they will know what i mean when i make this next statement Damn Lithia-Pinecrest lol. The guy i hit, it was his 4th time getting rear ended in the last 10 months on the same road.


Alex


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Nice looking boat! I like the decks... Needs a nice looking TM up front! Is that a bag under the platform? Catch any fish out of her yet?


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I spent all the money i had on the boatlol i am thinking of selling the pushpole though so i can get a TM and then just save up for a carbon marine PP from Joe. 


we caught a 20 in ladyfish and thats about it, the wind is howling here 15 to 20 from the east so the water is real high and choppy.


Alex


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great looking boat.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Boat Alex ...

Slow down ...   I Probibly need to put a strobe on the back end of my truck ....

There is a streach near my house 30 mph ... People ride my ass when I run 35 There ... 

At least you are Ok ...


   Dave

Cool Capt .... LOL


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

That is a very cool boat...Congrats and good luck with her!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

that looks like Captnron's old ride


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

it is capt rons old ride i bought it from the guy who bought it from him.


Alex


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I forgot to mention that to today i got the gps on the boat today and with 2 people and gear she did 25.2 and with just me and gear 27.3 i am happy with it.


Alex


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice looking bote - sorry about the yoda. You might need a tiller extension?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

love that custom plat form..


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice green bote and nice (kinda) red truck

Bet you look like Christmas going down the road

Oh, you have a PM


----------

